# Gentoo on Latitude E6400

## BlackBelt

Salve, a giorni ricevero un latitude e6400 con le seguenti caratteristiche: 

Intel Core 2 Duo P9700 with VT

4.0GB, DDR2-800 SDRAM,

NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M, 256MB With Express Card

160GB Hard Drive

Dell Wireless 370 Bluetooth 2.1 Minicard for Latitude E/Mobile Precision

Intel WiFi Link 5300 (802.11 a/g/n 3X3) 1/2 MiniCard for VPRO Latitude E/Mobile Precision

14.1 inch Wide WXGA+ AntiglareScreen for Latitude E6400

e volevo chidere se qualcuno avesse esperienza con dell, dell latitude e6400 o, in generale con questo hardware.

Grazie

----------

## ago

wow  :Very Happy:  a momenti è un aereo....cmq non dovresti avere problemi...per la wifi oltre al modulo nel kernel devi scaricare il .ucode ma trovi comodamente l'ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## BlackBelt

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> wow  a momenti è un aereo....cmq non dovresti avere problemi...per la wifi oltre al modulo nel kernel devi scaricare il .ucode ma trovi comodamente l'ebuild 

 

d'accordo  :Smile:  .  

Grazie mille. .

----------

## mrfree

con i Dell che mi sono passati sotto le mani ho sempre riscontrato problemi più o meno fastidiosi con la DSDT table ACPI, per esempio sul mio avevo problemi con la riaccensione del monitor dopo la chiusura del lid... problemi risolvibili intendiamoci  :Wink:  comunque ti faccio gli auguri e ti auguro di non avere problemi, ma se anche fosse che ti frega... c'è il gentoo forum  :Very Happy: 

in caso di strani comportamenti, rumori di catene nella notte... who you gonna call???  :Wink: 

----------

## BlackBelt

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> con i Dell che mi sono passati sotto le mani ho sempre riscontrato problemi più o meno fastidiosi con la DSDT table ACPI, per esempio sul mio avevo problemi con la riaccensione del monitor dopo la chiusura del lid... problemi risolvibili intendiamoci  comunque ti faccio gli auguri e ti auguro di non avere problemi, ma se anche fosse che ti frega... c'è il gentoo forum 
> 
> in caso di strani comportamenti, rumori di catene nella notte... who you gonna call??? 

 

 :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## BlackBelt

scusate l'ignoranza, ma la versione da installare è quella x86? Mi è appena arrivato il pc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ciro64

usa amd64; soprattutto avendo 4 GiB di ram.

----------

